# Motor location



## mcmichaelev (Dec 3, 2008)

any thoughts?


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

mcmichaelev said:


> any thoughts?


Not yet.

There will be folks who know your car better who may be able to offer some info. Depending on country, some may be at work or still in bed.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

mcmichaelev said:


> I'm installing a dual motor setup (9" + 9" transwarp) into a mustang fox body. I'm trying to decide exactly the location of the motors compared to the chassis. Right now I'm trying to install the armatures about the same location as the crankshaft on the ICE. I'm finding out that I may have the motors lower than the original engine/transmission, due to spacing in the tranmission tunnel... BTW this is direct drive. Would this location pose a problem? I will be looking into adjustable upper control arms so I can adjust the pinion angle also.


I would check evalbum to find those DIY'ers that have installed siamese motors...John Wayland comes to mind, he installed them in a Datsun 510 e.g. the whitezombie, but he may have additional insight for your platform... I would think as long you as you have proper ground clearance the lower the better for center of gravity..keep in mind you should also plan on covering he entire bottom of the car for aerodynamic reasons..so make sure there is room.


----------

